# kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ



## rebel85 (4. Februar 2015)

*kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*

hallo,
ich habe im mom eine modulare selbstbau wakü.
und mich interessieren eig. dei geschlossenen systeme weil die nicht so wartungsintensiv sind wie die selbstbau wakü.
gibt es da emfehlungen für kühle cpu (4790k) ziehle ich für mien nächstes upgrade an.
auf was muss man achten bzw. ewo gibt es unterschiede???

*https://geizhals.de/thermaltake-water-3-0-ultimate-a1146021.html?hloc=de

https://geizhals.de/fractal-design-kelvin-s36-a1127760.html?hloc=de

*danke


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*

Die Water 3.0 hat nen Radi aus Aluminium und nicht so gute Lüfter (Sleeve), da ist die Kelvin deutlich besser (NexXxos ST30 und Silent R2 Lüfter mit FDB Lager)

Allerdings würde ich eher nen guten Luftkühler nehmen, kommt günstiger, leiser und die Kühlleistung ist auch nicht so viel schlechter: Produktvergleich EKL AlpenfÃ¶hn Himalaya 2 (84000000097), Prolimatech Genesis KÃ¼hlkÃ¶rper, Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E (100700413), Noctua NH-U14S, Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz, Cryorig R1 Ultimate | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rebel85 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*

nicht mein fall diese riesen klopper.

lüfter sind mir egal kann ich tauschen gegen modding lüfter die ich schon hab.
mir gehts um die kühlleistung der cpu 
zudem kommt etwas oc dazu ^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*

Dann nimm ne Eisberg 240, die ist günstig, hat gute Lüfter, nen Kuper Radi und die Kühlleistung dürfte nur ganz knapp unterhalb der Kelvin/Water liegen: Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rebel85 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*

und von den 360 radis da welche???
was eig. mit den corsair???
gibs von den komplett kühlungen eig. tests????


----------



## der pc-nutzer (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*



rebel85 schrieb:


> und von den 360 radis da welche???



Cool Answer 360LT/ST oder Pure Performance Kit 360LT zum Beispiel



> was eig. mit den corsair???



Sind nicht so der Kracher



> gibs von den komplett kühlungen eig. tests????



Ja, einfach Namen der AIO + Test/review googlen


----------



## rebel85 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Cool Answer 360LT/ST oder Pure Performance Kit 360LT zum Beispiel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ähm ich meine die fertigen komplett.
weil sonst kann ich meine wakü mit nem 360 radi behalten auf aufstocken bzw. upgraden der pumpe und der steuerung.
daher schaue ich bei den fertig systemen.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*

Also wenn du schon ne Wakü hast, dann würd ich dringendst davon abraten für 140€ ne AIO zu kaufen, die lauter ist und auch etwas schlechter kühlt, auch wenn die Wartung da entfällt


----------



## Inuyascha3112 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*

Schau dir mal die Raijintek Trtiton an


----------



## rebel85 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*

hmmm ist ne dual 
wie ist die kühlleistung?


----------



## Inuyascha3112 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*

die Kühlleistung ist echt gut.und ich habe einen i7-4790k idle 25°C


----------



## Anoy1988 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*

bleib bloss bei deiner Wasserkühlung................. wieso in hergottsnamen will man davon auf ne AIO???? Tut mir leid aber das ist sowas von unsinnig. Besonders bei dem hitzemonster........

Achja nur mal als vergleich.......AIO waküs sind im dreh 3-5 grad besser wie ein gescheiter luftkühler ala noctua und BQ dark rock pro serie.....................
Und auf so eine kühlleistung willst du runtergehen????
Besonders die lautstärke z.B vom dark rock pro ist sogar bei gleicher kühlleistung geringer als die meisten AIO´s.
Das bisschen wartung bei dir, ist das kleinste problem

*Kopfschüttel*


----------



## Rome0 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*

Ich habe mir die Corsair H90 ausgesucht weil es einmal ein 140mm Lüfter ist der sich langsamer und leiser dreht und das bei gleicher Kühlleistung. Zum anderen weil es nur einen Lüfterslot belegt.


----------



## red1976 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*

was ist den mit corsair 110 i?


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*

Solange du die Software weglässt und brauchbare Lüfter verbaust kannst du die nehmen.
Wobei ich dann gleich die H110i GT kaufen würde.


----------



## Lios Nudin (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: kaufberatung geschlossene WAKÜ*

Magicool DIY Wasserkühlungs-Set. Leise Pumpe, Kupferradiator mit geringer Lamellendichte (=gute Kühlleistung bei langsam drehenden Lüftern), PWM-Lüfter (500-1800 U/min), bei Bedarf um weitere Radiatoren erweiterbar.


----------

